# Choke help. Trulock vs SSX by Truglo?



## tiddybream (Mar 25, 2012)

Just purchase a Trulock 12 guage (.665) turkey choke and I am a little disappointed. I only have 18 pellets of #5 in the kill zone at 40 yards. I know that's a dead bird but I thought I would get a better pattern than that. I only have 5 shot in the kill zone at 50 yards and I know that is a long shot. I have been reading reviews on the SSX (.643) choke and I see where they are showing about triple the shot on their patterns with #5 at the same distance. I shoot a Mossberg 930. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 25, 2012)

tiddybream said:


> Just purchase a Trulock 12 guage (.665) turkey choke and I am a little disappointed. I only have 18 pellets of #5 in the kill zone at 40 yards. I know that's a dead bird but I thought I would get a better pattern than that. I only have 5 shot in the kill zone at 50 yards and I know that is a long shot. I have been reading reviews on the SSX (.643) choke and I see where they are showing about triple the shot on their patterns with #5 at the same distance. I shoot a Mossberg 930. Any help would be much appreciated.


 The culprit may be your shot, you do not sound that far off for 5s.. The really big number patterns you see are shot with 6 and 7 shot and for the most part HTL.. 

I do not know a whole lot about Trulock, but I would be sure and check your constriction.. 665 for a overbored 930 is the tightest constriction I have seen for that gun.. Are you sure that Trulock does not just list 665 for their turkey chokes but the 835/930/935 is not a different constriction.. 

The SSX for your gun is not 643 its 670.. 670-675 is the constriction range in those guns that tend to produce the best patterns for a lot of folks.. The 670 may be a lil tight for 5s.. 

My best recommendation would be to purchase either lead 6s or Hevi shot 6,7, Mag Blend.. You are gonna get the best bang for your buck with the Hevi type ammos and may not need a choke.. If you need to swap out the choke after this the SSX should probably serve you well.


----------



## WFL (Mar 25, 2012)

That gun will like around a 650 to 660.  Now I would look at a SumToy, Indian Creek or a PruGold.  The Shells I would run the HV-13 or the Winchester Ex-Rang.


----------



## boothy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kicks makes a good lead choke. So does comp n choke.


----------



## tiddybream (Mar 25, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> The culprit may be your shot, you do not sound that far off for 5s.. The really big number patterns you see are shot with 6 and 7 shot and for the most part HTL..
> 
> I do not know a whole lot about Trulock, but I would be sure and check your constriction.. 665 for a over bored 930 is the tightest constriction I have seen for that gun.. Are you sure that Trulock does not just list 665 for their turkey chokes but the 835/930/935 is not a different constriction..
> 
> ...


 
Here is the link That Clark Bush sent me. http://allaboutshooting.com/product_info.php?cPath=69&products_id=76 This is where I got the .643 number from. The Trulock choke has .665 wrote on the choke. My gun is a 930 but it is not the over sized 10 gage barrel. It is the waterfowl addition if that makes any difference. Please feel free to add to this if you need to. I appreciate the help. I am new to this and I just want to get the best set up pitiable for this gun. He also recommended these (3" Hevi-13 "Bronze" shell with 2 oz. of #6 shot.) Any advice is greatly appreciated. Hoping some may be familiar with this set up.


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 25, 2012)

If you're shooting lead 5's that's probably about right at that distance. I would definitely recommend the Hevi-13. I shoot Hevi #5s, that's what my gun likes but lots of folks get great patterns with the Mag-Blend, 6's, and even 7's.


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 25, 2012)

I get awesome patterns out of my Browning Maxus with Hevi Shot Magnum Blend and a Patternmaster Code Black Turkey choke in 675 constriction.. 

CJ


----------



## macondaly (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you called Trulock?  They have a 60 day satisfaction or your money back guarantee and everytime I call they have been super helpful. They should suggest a constriction for your gun and exchange your choke or refund your money. 

Also, the guys on here can give you a better answer if you pattern on a 36in X 36in cardboard and draw a ten inch center ring and a twenty inch outer ring around the most dense part of your pattern and give them the numbers in those circles. Also your point of aim might not be the center of the point of impact for your pattern.  Shooting bigger paper will let you see where your gun is shooting.  I learned the hard way last year, I missed two turkeys in two days with a super tight shooting gun at close range. I patterned and my POI had shifted, my gun was shooting about a foot high at 25 yards.


----------



## tiddybream (Mar 25, 2012)

macondaly said:


> Have you called Trulock? They have a 60 day satisfaction or your money back guarantee and everytime I call they have been super helpful. They should suggest a constriction for your gun and exchange your choke or refund your money.
> 
> Also, the guys on here can give you a better answer if you pattern on a 36in X 36in cardboard and draw a ten inch center ring and a twenty inch outer ring around the most dense part of your pattern and give them the numbers in those circles. Also your point of aim might not be the center of the point of impact for your pattern. Shooting bigger paper will let you see where your gun is shooting. I learned the hard way last year, I missed two turkeys in two days with a super tight shooting gun at close range. I patterned and my POI had shifted, my gun was shooting about a foot high at 25 yards.


 
Trying to get a good pattern on big paper and I wanted to check and see if there was a better choke to shell ratio for the gun. Mr. Trulock seems to be jam up people and they did tell me to bring the choke back for any reason within 60 days. That is fair enough for me. I just wanted to see what others are pattering with similar guns. Thanks.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 26, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> I get awesome patterns out of my Browning Maxus with Hevi Shot Magnum Blend and a Patternmaster Code Black Turkey choke in 675 constriction..
> 
> CJ



Guys, if you are looking for an excellent choke/shell combo with the maxus there can't be any better... there were WELL over 200 pellets in the 10 inch circle...i am thinking about trying that combo out on my gun now that I have seen what it can do!


----------

